

Ruby on Rails’ inside: Rack middleware - pothibo
http://pothibo.com/2013/11/ruby-on-rails-inside-actiondispatch-and-rack/

======
sjtgraham
There is an error here:

> This is mandatory since ruby 1.9.x because String does not implement
> Object#each.

The #each method is not defined in Object. This is evident because String
inherits from Object and would not need to implement anything as it would
inherit Object's implementation (if there was one)

~~~
pothibo
Wow, big typo in there. I meant String#each [http://ruby-
doc.org/core-1.8.7/String.html](http://ruby-doc.org/core-1.8.7/String.html)

Fixed and thank you!

------
MrBra
Great post! Thank you!

